# Castor/JDO



## Nadja (2. Jul 2003)

Hat hier jemand schonmal Castor/JDO verwendet? Ich habe damit nichts als Probleme und muß mir ständig SQL Workarounds basteln, weil wieder irgendwas nicht funktioiert. Wenn mein Chef nicht so gerne hätte, daß ich Castor benutze (trotzdem ich ihm von den Workarounds und meinen Problemen und der sehr stillen Mailingliste von der ich nie eine Antwort bekomme erzählz habe), hätte ich es schon lange in die Tonne getreten...

Laut der OQL Syntax die Castor implementieren soll, sollten z.B. select-Anweisungen über mehrere Tabellen gehen, ich bekomme hingegen immer eine Fehlermeldung, das der Parser sich an dem Komma zwischen den Tabellennamen stört. Und beim Update hat Castor immer versucht ein insert auszuführen, was natürlich grundsätzlich mit der Fehlermeldung 'Duplicate ID' endete...

Hat sonst jemand hier Erfahrung mit Castor und könnte mir vielleicht helfen?


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Jul 2003)

darf mann mal blöd fragen - was ist castor  :roll:


----------



## Nadja (2. Jul 2003)

Ist keine blöde Frage, ich kannte Castor auch nicht bevor ich hier angefangen hab. Castor/JDO ist ein Datenbankabstraktionslayer. Theoretisch sollte das so funktionieren, daß Du einfach auf die Datenbank zugreifen kannst, als würde sie Deine Objekte so übernehmen wie sie sind und sie nicht relational speichern. Dummerweise geht das ganze nicht so einfach... Zumindest nicht wenn man versucht es sicht selbst beizubringen, mit den Materialien, die man im Netz so finden kann und keinen Kollegen hat, der sich gut mit der Technologie auskennt...

Ich hab's gern wenn Chefs Entscheidungen über die Verwendung von Technologien danach treffen, ob die Technologie cool aussieht oder die Firma, die das produziert Marktführer ist oder sowas ähnliches, und nicht danach ob die Technologie auch wirklich gut zu benutzen ist, es eine gute Community gibt, an die man sich bei Problemen wenden kann und sie sich für die Anwendung auch lohnt etc... <seufz>


----------



## bummerland (2. Jul 2003)

mh ... was es nicht alles so gibt.
 hast du mal im forum von sun nachgefragt. da es bestimmt nicht viele leute gibt die sich damit auskennen würd ich schon mal in so einem mamutforum nachfragen.


----------



## Nadja (2. Jul 2003)

Ja, hatte ich schon versucht, aber da scheint es auch niemanden zu geben... Zumindest bekomme ich da auch nur selten eine Antwort auf Castor Fragen und wenn ich mal eine bekomme, dann sagen die auch schon immer, daß sie Castor nicht kennen. Newsgroups scheint es auch keine zu geben, ich habe wirklich nur die eine Mailingliste gefunden... Tja, da wird der Chef wohl mit den Workarounds leben oder aber jemanden finden müssen, der sich damit wirklich gut auskennt.


----------



## mariopetr (1. Aug 2003)

hallo,

am anfang habe ich castor mal ausprobiert, bin dann aber wegen der "maengel" zu hibernate gegangen. ist deutlich stabieler, schneller und man bekommt recht schnell antorten in der mailingliste. zusatzlich habe ich noch nen eigenen generator geschrieben, der hibernate und jaxb zusammenbringt, so das es mit jetzt fast voellig wurscht ist, ob ich zeug in ner db (fast egal welche) oder nach xml speichere. seeehr fein das.


----------



## watislav (4. Aug 2003)

was du versuchen könntest wäre ein inner join über die Tabellen, dann bräuchte man keine kommata benutzen


----------



## Nadja (6. Aug 2003)

Es ist schön zu hören, daß ich nicht die einzige bin die Probleme mit Castor hatte. Mein Chef ist der Meinung, das hätte sich ja sehr stark durchgesetzt und würde von vielen großen Firmen benutzt werden - aber ich frage mich, wenn dem so ist, warum kennt sich dann kaum einer damit aus?

Ich hatte mich ein wenig nach anderen JDO Layern umgesehen und hatte auch ein paar nette gefunden, aber mein Chef wollte halt, daß ich das hier weiterbenutze. Naja, das lief jetzt darauf hinaus, daß ich einige Sachen erstmal nur über einen SQL Workaround machen konnte. Aber mein Projekt ist jetzt so gut wie abgeschlossen und dann wird da irgendjemand anderes dran arbeiten - und vielleicht sogar die Castor Probleme lösen, wer weiß?

Für die Zukunft weiß ich auf jeden Fall, daß ich Castor nicht mehr nutzen werde - zumindest nicht freiwillig.


----------



## LastUnicorn (3. Feb 2004)

Ich hab ja Angst zu fragen weil du dann vielleicht am Ende noch wippend in der Ecke sitzen wirst. Aber hast du jetzt Infos zu JDO ? 

Jetzt muss ich nämlich damit arbeiten. Und ich kann deine ganzen Beiträge hier in diesem Thread zu einem Satz zusammenfassen: JDO ist verwirrend und funzt nicht so wie man es braucht.

Aber vielleicht hast du ja irgendwo in der Ferne des Netzes einige Tutorials gefunden die was taugen. Wär nett, wenn du die dann hier mal posten könntest. 

In diesem Sinne

der Alex


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Feb 2004)

Nadja war seit August letzten Jahres nicht mehr bei uns. Was sagt Google denn dazu ?


----------



## LastUnicorn (3. Feb 2004)

Naja sind schon einige gute Tutorials zu finden. Aber die sonderfälle die dann manchmal auftreten stehen da leider auch nicht drin. Und wie das manchmal so ist wird man zu total hohlen Seiten weitergeleitet und da vergeht einem dann immer irgendwann die Lust und die Zeit zum suchen


----------

